# Filly Fairy!



## Lisa Strass (Apr 29, 2007)

Our Mardi Gra daughter that we bought earlier this year foaled a filly Saturday morning. She's very precious




: But we are very surprised... Her only color is on her head and in her tail!!!!! Wow! :new_shocked: You can kind of see mom, Martin's Mardi Gras Bonnie Belle, in the background (Bay with some white on face and feet). Daddy is 50% Arenosa sorrel pinto D&S Okey Dokey.






This is Bonnie's first baby, and she did great!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 29, 2007)

: WOW!!



: I WISH THE FILLY FAIRY WOULD DROP ONE AT MY HOUSE LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Cara (Apr 29, 2007)

eek whata cuttie


----------



## Miniv (Apr 29, 2007)

Lisa, she's beautiful!



: Love that Arenosa head!

MA


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2007)

She is beautiful! Congratulations



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh I love em white, she's so pretty!


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, it's about darn time ya'll got a filly!! To bad it isn't Redi's.



: LOVE HER! :aktion033:


----------



## Firefall (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, very nice, congratulations!!!


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 1, 2007)

She's adorable!!!



:



:



:



:


----------



## Lewella (May 1, 2007)

What a cutie! Not an unusual pattern expression level for her Arenosa side at all. :bgrin She's marked really, really similar to Diablo's Echo of Arenosa.



:


----------



## SweetOpal (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats on a safe delivery and healthy baby girl!


----------



## crponies (May 1, 2007)

I love her!



: Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 2, 2007)

Thanks to everybody for their compliments



:



Lewella said:


> What a cutie! Not an unusual pattern expression level for her Arenosa side at all. :bgrin She's marked really, really similar to Diablo's Echo of Arenosa.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Aha! Thanks, Lewella. You've given me something to try to lookup and research this weekend



:


----------



## Farmhand (May 2, 2007)

Very Nice



:



:


----------



## Cara (May 3, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:



: thats all i gotta say lol


----------



## hairicane (May 11, 2007)

Lovely!!!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Devon (May 11, 2007)

Shes PRETTY you could of etleast sent the fairy this way :bgrin


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 12, 2007)

Very pretty filly Congratulations :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## Christina_M (May 12, 2007)

The filly fairy didn't stop by my house this year...she must have been at your house! Congrats! Nice filly!


----------

